# Sapere o no?!?



## ellina69 (23 Aprile 2010)

Il mio nuovo compagno …vi avevo detto che – nella fase iniziale della nostra storia - la sua precedente vita matrimoniale aveva una certa influenza su di noi (agende fatte e disfatte, suoi immotivati sensi di colpa, ecc.). da diversi mesi le cose si sono evolute positivamente. E questo nonostante siano in giudiziale e la moglie continui con la sua persecuzione. Che avviene sostanzialmente tramite mail e sms e tramite e stressanti ripicche e minacce sui figli. Lui però devo dire che ha imparto a gestirla bene, e la cosa non ha praticamente più influenza su di noi. La sua scelta in sostanza è stata quella di informarmi solo delle cose essenziali e - se necessario – chiedere una mia opinione o un consiglio, e lasciarmi fuori invece dallo stillicidio quotidiano. Solo che io qualche mail l’ ho letta. Purtroppo è evidente che siamo di fronte ad una donna molto disturbata e completamente irragionevole, il livello è molto basso, deve avere – io credo – anche qualche disturbo pregresso , che la storia della separazione deve aver fatto esplodere. Perché è proprio un po’ fuori di testa, cattiva, vendicativa, quasi delirante. Ma ok, sono problemi suoi, come sapete io ho i miei, e anche belli tosti. Però …quando in passato lui mi informava quasi di tutto, io ci soffrivo. Non era bello sapere tutti quei dettagli trucidi. Ora che mi tiene ai margini, perché dice che non ci fa bene parlare di questo argomento, se non strettamente necessario …vorrei essere invece più informata, vorrei leggere tutto …non so …non è molto sano questo mio bisogno, me ne rendo conto. Però, il non sapere, è come se lui avesse questa fetta di vita dalla quale sono esclusa. Però, quando mi includeva, ne soffrivo comunque. Ora lui ha deciso da tempo che includermi ci fa male, penso anche abbia ragione, ci toglie serenità …ma ….starne fuori (anche se non del tutto, dei fatti essenziali mi informa) mi fa comunque vivere con una sorta di “allarme” di fondo. Penso a cosa starà combinando la ex, cosa starà tramando, in quale modo questa volta starà archittettando di vendicarsi e di colpirlo. E’ come un fantasma, non lo vedi, ma ti inquieta, ti alita sul collo. O forse sono io …molto semplicemente …troppo ferita in passato e ora sospettosa. Che non so quello che voglio, in fondo. Cosa ne pensate? Grazie, un bacione a tutti


----------



## ignavius (23 Aprile 2010)

Conosco i sintomi, li riconosco chiaramente, di conseguenza posso farti una diagnosi che nulla ha a che indurre timori. Anzi!
Sei inguaribilmente donna!


----------



## Anna A (23 Aprile 2010)

capisco la curiosità, però tu cosa penseresti se il tuo ex facesse leggere le tue mail alla nuova compagna?
credo che davvero lui faccia bene a fare come fa.


----------



## ellina69 (23 Aprile 2010)

no, non è semplicemente una questione di curiosità femminile. E' che davvero questa passa il tempo a tormentarlo e ad archittettare manovre per danneggiarlo. Oltre a menate pazzesche ed interminabili su quello che è stato/non è stato/tu hai detto nel 1990/ io ho fatto nel 1991 (alle quali lui nemmno risponde più). la loro giudiziale infatti è molto, molto dura. quindi , da una parte sapere mi angoscia, non mi piaccione queste cose, vedere come si possa scendere a certi livelli mi incupisce, dall'altra - non so - non vorrei rimanere a dormire beata e tranquilla, mentre chissà ...non lo so, non so bene nemmeno chiaramente cosa provo e cosa vorrei. Non so bene di cosa ho paura veramente.


----------



## ignavius (23 Aprile 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> no, non è semplicemente una questione di curiosità femminile. E' che davvero questa passa il tempo a tormentarlo e ad archittettare manovre per danneggiarlo. Oltre a menate pazzesche ed interminabili su quello che è stato/non è stato/tu hai detto nel 1990/ io ho fatto nel 1991 (alle quali lui nemmno risponde più). la loro giudiziale infatti è molto, molto dura. quindi , da una parte sapere mi angoscia, non mi piaccione queste cose, vedere come si possa scendere a certi livelli mi incupisce, dall'altra - non so - non vorrei rimanere a dormire beata e tranquilla, mentre chissà ...non lo so, non so bene nemmeno chiaramente cosa provo e cosa vorrei. Non so bene di cosa ho paura veramente.


Difatti, per quanto scherzassi, non mi riferivo semplicemente alla curiosità femminile, bensì a quella caratteristica innata nella donna di contraddirsi tra coscienza e desiderio senza trovare pace.


----------



## ellina69 (23 Aprile 2010)

bhè, sono stata accantentata e ben mi sta! :unhappy:
ho appena letto la memoria che l'avvocato della ex ha presentato per la prossima udienza al giudice. in cuor mio ritenevo di dover sapere, per il mio futuro, ecc ...in realtà invece chissà cosa mi ha spinto a chiederla. e ci credo che lui mi dica poco o niente ...una follia ...ci spia, segnala quante pizze mangia fuori, cosa abbiamo fatto noi a pasqua e la scorsa estate (chissà come fa a saperlo poi), i regali che ha fatto ai figli, concordandoli con la ex per giunta, per la loro educazione e vita sociale, usati come dimostrazione di alto tenore di vita, e una serie di cose impressionanti, orribili e false, che davvero io non credevo che si potesse mai arrivare a tanto. forse perchè io con il mio ex non mi sono imbaracata su questa strada, forse perchè tutto questo è così lontano dalle mie categorie mentali ...sono molto molto turbata. completamente esterefatta. mi sta bene, così imparo ad impicciarmi degli affari altrui. ma cosa mi spinge a farlo, provandone nel mentre repulsione? e poi, sono davvero solo affari altrui? sono un po' confusa...


----------



## MK (23 Aprile 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> no, non è semplicemente una questione di curiosità femminile. E' che davvero questa passa il tempo a tormentarlo e ad archittettare manovre per danneggiarlo. Oltre a menate pazzesche ed interminabili su quello che è stato/non è stato/tu hai detto nel 1990/ io ho fatto nel 1991 (alle quali lui nemmno risponde più). la loro giudiziale infatti è molto, molto dura. quindi , da una parte sapere mi angoscia, non mi piaccione queste cose, vedere come si possa scendere a certi livelli mi incupisce, dall'altra - non so - non vorrei rimanere a dormire beata e tranquilla, mentre chissà ...non lo so, non so bene nemmeno chiaramente cosa provo e cosa vorrei. Non so bene di cosa ho paura veramente.


Ellina mi colpisce questo tuo pensiero in concomitanza a quello che hai scritto sul tuo ex marito. Proverei a rifletterci, forse il senso sta lì.


----------



## ellina69 (23 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Ellina mi colpisce questo tuo pensiero in concomitanza a quello che hai scritto sul tuo ex marito. Proverei a rifletterci, forse il senso sta lì.


in che senso?


----------



## MK (23 Aprile 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> in che senso?


Per non pensare all'atteggiamento diverso del tuo ex marito pensi all'atteggiamento della ex del tuo compagno. Atteggiamento negativo costante nel tempo... è solo un'ipotesi eh.


----------



## ellina69 (23 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Per non pensare all'atteggiamento diverso del tuo ex marito pensi all'atteggiamento della ex del tuo compagno. Atteggiamento negativo costante nel tempo... è solo un'ipotesi eh.


ehm ...mi vergogno a dire che non ho capito ...ma, non ho capito


----------



## MK (23 Aprile 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> ehm ...mi vergogno a dire che non ho capito ...ma, non ho capito


Ci provo... più facile pensare al tuo ex compagno in modo completamente negativo, il suo atteggiamento di pentimento ha messo forse in crisi l'immagine che avevi di lui. Lo spostare il pensiero da lui (non più così cattivo) sulla ex del tuo attuale compagno (cattiva era e cattiva rimane) ha una funzione rassicurante.


----------



## ellina69 (23 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Ci provo... più facile pensare al tuo ex compagno in modo completamente negativo, il suo atteggiamento di pentimento ha messo forse in crisi l'immagine che avevi di lui. Lo spostare il pensiero da lui (non più così cattivo) sulla ex del tuo attuale compagno (cattiva era e cattiva rimane) ha una funzione rassicurante.


ci penso ...grazie


----------



## contepinceton (24 Aprile 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> Il mio nuovo compagno …vi avevo detto che – nella fase iniziale della nostra storia - la sua precedente vita matrimoniale aveva una certa influenza su di noi (agende fatte e disfatte, suoi immotivati sensi di colpa, ecc.). da diversi mesi le cose si sono evolute positivamente. E questo nonostante siano in giudiziale e la moglie continui con la sua persecuzione. Che avviene sostanzialmente tramite mail e sms e tramite e stressanti ripicche e minacce sui figli. Lui però devo dire che ha imparto a gestirla bene, e la cosa non ha praticamente più influenza su di noi. La sua scelta in sostanza è stata quella di informarmi solo delle cose essenziali e - se necessario – chiedere una mia opinione o un consiglio, e lasciarmi fuori invece dallo stillicidio quotidiano. Solo che io qualche mail l’ ho letta. Purtroppo è evidente che siamo di fronte ad una donna molto disturbata e completamente irragionevole, il livello è molto basso, deve avere – io credo – anche qualche disturbo pregresso , che la storia della separazione deve aver fatto esplodere. Perché è proprio un po’ fuori di testa, cattiva, vendicativa, quasi delirante. Ma ok, sono problemi suoi, come sapete io ho i miei, e anche belli tosti. Però …quando in passato lui mi informava quasi di tutto, io ci soffrivo. Non era bello sapere tutti quei dettagli trucidi. Ora che mi tiene ai margini, perché dice che non ci fa bene parlare di questo argomento, se non strettamente necessario …vorrei essere invece più informata, vorrei leggere tutto …non so …non è molto sano questo mio bisogno, me ne rendo conto. Però, il non sapere, è come se lui avesse questa fetta di vita dalla quale sono esclusa. Però, quando mi includeva, ne soffrivo comunque. Ora lui ha deciso da tempo che includermi ci fa male, penso anche abbia ragione, ci toglie serenità …ma ….starne fuori (anche se non del tutto, dei fatti essenziali mi informa) mi fa comunque vivere con una sorta di “allarme” di fondo. Penso a cosa starà combinando la ex, cosa starà tramando, in quale modo questa volta starà archittettando di vendicarsi e di colpirlo. E’ come un fantasma, non lo vedi, ma ti inquieta, ti alita sul collo. O forse sono io …molto semplicemente …troppo ferita in passato e ora sospettosa. Che non so quello che voglio, in fondo. Cosa ne pensate? Grazie, un bacione a tutti


Il tuo nuovo compagno è un uomo saggio.
E voi due avete dalla vostra un tesoro di esperienza immenso. é normale che tu sia sospettosa. Lascia che lui si senta libero di condividere con te solo quello che vuole. 

Credimi, se lo ami, insomma, dovrebbe essere una tua precisa esigenza, evitare ogni cosa che lo possa far soffrire. Insomma ci si protegge a vicenda.

Poi vale la pena sempre di aggrapparsi al bello che avete e a non permettere a nulla e a nessuno di inquinarlo.

Ellina, forse, lui con il suo atteggiamento, ti sta dicendo, che per lui, è enormemente più importante vivere la storia con te, con tutto quello di bello e buono possa esserci, che non perdere il suo tempo a dare retta alle provocazioni della ex moglie. Non fa altro che confermarti la sua scelta nei tuoi confronti, e ribadirti che tu sei più importante.

Dovrebbe essere sconfortante e avvilente il contrario...
Ehm, Ellina, scusami, sai io sarei diverso, vorrei ridere e scherzare con te, ma purtroppo, ehm, vedi, devo farti sopportare tutta la seccatura di maroni, che quell'altra mi provoca.

Forza Ellina!


----------



## Verena67 (24 Aprile 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> no, non è semplicemente una questione di curiosità femminile. E' che davvero questa passa il tempo a tormentarlo e ad archittettare manovre per danneggiarlo. Oltre a menate pazzesche ed interminabili su quello che è stato/non è stato/tu hai detto nel 1990/ io ho fatto nel 1991 (alle quali lui nemmno risponde più). la loro giudiziale infatti è molto, molto dura. quindi , da una parte sapere mi angoscia, non mi piaccione queste cose, vedere come si possa scendere a certi livelli mi incupisce, dall'altra - non so - non vorrei rimanere a dormire beata e tranquilla, mentre chissà ...non lo so, non so bene nemmeno chiaramente cosa provo e cosa vorrei. Non so bene di cosa ho paura veramente.



te lo dissi il giorno 1.

Lui è ANCORA sposato mentalmente con lei.

Magari si detestano, ma si sa, l'odio, la rabbia e il rancore uniscono.

Tu non sei la moglie, sei la compagna.

Ellina, te lo dico con grandissima sincerità: non ti aspettare troppo da questa relazione. Viviti quel che di positivo ti da', ma se hai "sogni" di un rapporto esclusivo, tronca.


----------



## Anna A (24 Aprile 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> te lo dissi il giorno 1.
> 
> Lui è ANCORA sposato mentalmente con lei.
> 
> ...



ma come fai ad avere tutte queste certezze basandoti solo su poche parole scritte su di un forum?


----------



## contepinceton (24 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma come fai ad avere tutte queste certezze basandoti solo su poche parole scritte su di un forum?


Ciò lei è sicura...sai...studia psicologia...vive molto di teorie, capisci, non è come chi combatte sul fronte giorno dopo giorno.

Ma su una cosa ci azzecca...l'odio e il rancore uniscono...un uomo e una donna, possono benissimo passare la loro vita a litigare...sprecando la loro vita.

Poi anche piangeranno dicendo, ma che vita d'inferno...
Certo *****, te la sei scelta...

Poi vediamo cosa capita quando si vuole sempre avere ragione a tutti i costi, prevaricare a tutti i costi.

Con Vere, basta pensarla come lei, e lei ti ama.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Aprile 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> te lo dissi il giorno 1.
> 
> Lui è ANCORA sposato mentalmente con lei.
> 
> ...


Ellina ha bisogno di sperare...di avere fiducia in lui...ma ecco che arriva la sentenza....si si sposato mentalmente...CREDICI...
Ma che cosa credi...

Essere compagna, ha un valore immensamente più alto che non essere moglie.
Mia moglie ad esempio, sa benissimo, che lei, è l'ultimo essere di cui io mi fidi. Sai perchè Vere? Moglie o non moglie?
Quando io ho avuto bisogno, lei si è girata dall'altra parte.
Un gesto così per me squalifica tutto.

Una compagna vera, NON HA BISOGNO di un certificato dove sia scritto nella buona e cattiva sorte...tu sai che PUOI sempre contare su di lei e lei su di te.

Allora alziamo i coturni e gloria e onore a tutti quelli che sposati si sforzano giorno dopo giorno di andare avanti anche senza quell'amore, così bellamente millantato qui dentro, che secondo me, esiste solo nelle telenovelas di retequattro.
Maledetto Berlusconi, hai impestato con certe mollezze, le teste degli italiani.


----------



## Verena67 (24 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma come fai ad avere tutte queste certezze basandoti solo su poche parole scritte su di un forum?


Beh, esprimo un'opinione, no? Ellina, giustamente, ha la testa per farne quel che vuole.


----------



## Anna A (24 Aprile 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Beh, esprimo un'opinione, no? Ellina, giustamente, ha la testa per farne quel che vuole.


sì, va bene.. ma come fai ad essere così definitiva, considerato il fatto che il compagno di Ellina vive di fatto con lei e non con la moglie?


----------



## Verena67 (24 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> sì, va bene.. ma come fai ad essere così definitiva, considerato il fatto che il compagno di Ellina vive di fatto con lei e non con la moglie?


Perché:
a) è la mia sensazione fin dalla prima volta che ce ne parlò
b) confermata lungo tuti i successivi racconti
c) sta di fatto, che non ci si libera di un matrimonio infernale in quattro e quattr'otto. Forse, considerati anche i figli e l'acredine, di certi rapporti non ci si libera mai.


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Aprile 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Perché:
> a) è la mia sensazione fin dalla prima volta che ce ne parlò
> b) confermata lungo tuti i successivi racconti
> c) sta di fatto, che non ci si libera di un matrimonio infernale in quattro e quattr'otto. Forse, considerati anche i figli e l'acredine, di certi rapporti non ci si libera mai.


Mai...è un tempo troppo lungo!

Sicuramente finchè non si arriva alla definizione di quanto ancora sospeso (divorzio)...strascichi ce ne possono essere...ma dipende da quanto è forte il nuovo legame...


----------



## Verena67 (25 Aprile 2010)

Pero' fa pensare che dopo un bel po' di tempo già trascorso con la nuova compagna, il "focus" emotivo (seppure in negativo) di quest'uomo siano le battaglie con la moglie.

Io conosco queste cose professionalmente, è stato il mio lavoro, e non diamo delle separazioni, anche non consensuali, un'immagine alla Dinasty. Ci sono prove accettabili dal giudice, per l'addebito, altre meno, i figli sono già in condizione di dire la loro, il carteggio tra i due coniugi è uno psicodramma, non una procedura legale. Non siamo mica in America!

Su, siamo seri.

Se un uomo è proprio intenzionato a viversi in modo esclusivo e costruttivo la nuova storia, manco le apre le mail dell'ex moglie. Si vedranno due volte l'anno in udienza, e morta lì.

Cosa puo' succedergli?!

I figli li gestisce, non è Berlusconi, dubito avrà l'addebito.

Gliela stanno contando, ad Ellina, e alla grande.


----------



## Daniele (25 Aprile 2010)

Verena, non ci si libera mai di un matrimonio se ci sono stati dei figli e comunque sinceramente non ci si libera di un matrimonio per tutta la vita.
QUando una separazione non è consensuale penso proprio che lui e l'ex moglie siano nella norma eccome a mio avviso Ellina è meglio che non sappia nulla per un paio di buoni motivi.

a) Le farebbe male eccome.
b) Invaderebbe la privacy del suo compagno

Mi spiego meglio sul punto b. Secondo me nessun uomo e nessuna donna ha il diritto di curiosare nel passato "sentimentiale" del proprio compagno o compagno più di quello che lui o lei vuole dire. 
Per esempio alla mia ragazza non dico e non dirò più di tanto del mio precedente rapporto, tranne che la mia ex è una gran puttana e stop, questo è l'unico messaggio che è passato. Del resto non troverà mai mie foto, e quant'altro, perchè ho distrutto tutto.


----------



## Daniele (25 Aprile 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Se un uomo è proprio intenzionato a viversi in modo esclusivo e costruttivo la nuova storia, manco le apre le mail dell'ex moglie. Si vedranno due volte l'anno in udienza, e morta lì.


Verena, è un uomo non una donna, basta questa piccola differenza per distruggere tutto quello che hai detto. Sta in questo la differenza principale ed unica e non si può chiedere ad un uomo di essere "uomo" e  "donna" allo stesso tempo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Verena, non ci si libera mai di un matrimonio se ci sono stati dei figli e comunque sinceramente non ci si libera di un matrimonio per tutta la vita.
> QUando una separazione non è consensuale penso proprio che lui e l'ex moglie siano nella norma eccome a mio avviso Ellina è meglio che non sappia nulla per un paio di buoni motivi.
> 
> a) Le farebbe male eccome.
> ...


 Ci si libera di ciò di cui ci si vuole liberare.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Verena, non ci si libera mai di un matrimonio se ci sono stati dei figli e comunque sinceramente non ci si libera di un matrimonio per tutta la vita.
> QUando una separazione non è consensuale penso proprio che lui e l'ex moglie siano nella norma eccome a mio avviso Ellina è meglio che non sappia nulla per un paio di buoni motivi.
> 
> a) Le farebbe male eccome.
> ...


Wovl, se le dici che la tua ex è una gran puttana, magari si infervora e tutta maliziosa ti fa...ehi cocco, dai dimmi, che cosa ti faceva eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (25 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ci si libera di ciò di cui ci si vuole liberare.


Tu come hai fatto a liberarti del fatto che bene o male, la il tuo coso, là, la buonanima resta il padre dei tuoi figli? 
Tanto per sapere...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Aprile 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Pero' fa pensare che dopo un bel po' di tempo già trascorso con la nuova compagna, il "focus" emotivo (seppure in negativo) di quest'uomo siano le battaglie con la moglie.
> 
> Io conosco queste cose professionalmente, è stato il mio lavoro, e non diamo delle separazioni, anche non consensuali, un'immagine alla Dinasty. Ci sono prove accettabili dal giudice, per l'addebito, altre meno, i figli sono già in condizione di dire la loro, il carteggio tra i due coniugi è uno psicodramma, non una procedura legale. Non siamo mica in America!
> 
> ...


Vere, ma perchè sei così perfida? Nell'istillare un dubbio ad Ellina? Ma hai la più pallida idea di cosa deve passare quest'uomo? Cavoli se la sua ex moglie è na pazza, mica puoi vivere tranquillo, ogni momento sei costretto a pensare, chissà cosa non mi combina alle spalle...
Cavoli, sono in giudiziale, mica è aria fresca...pover uomo chissà cosa non deve passare...e magari è solo una vittima della situazione...

Ellina, credi sempre a quello che vedi.
Ai frutti dell'albero.
Ai fatti e mai alle parole.

Terribile istillare in due persone che si vogliono bene, il tarlo che non sia vero...

Vere, *****, se na roba non è perfetta, mica vuol dire che sia tutta merda eh?


----------



## Verena67 (25 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Verena, è un uomo non una donna, basta questa piccola differenza per distruggere tutto quello che hai detto. Sta in questo la differenza principale ed unica e non si può chiedere ad un uomo di essere "uomo" e  "donna" allo stesso tempo.


Cioé?!

Ma se quotidianamente qui leggiamo di uomini capacissimi di liberarsi di amanti ed ex amanti fastidiosi in un amen!:mexican:


----------



## ellina69 (26 Aprile 2010)

Io la vedo come Verena, nel senso che credo che quando due persone litigano incessantemente e ferocemente, ci sia tra loro un legame forte, seppur di segno negativo. Per diversi mesi infatti tra di loro è stato così, ma all’epoca non intervenivo, in quanto lo ritenevo un processo naturale, che anch’io ho vissuto con il mio ex. Da qualche mese le cose non stanno più così, LEI litiga, lui non si fa più trovare, se non per questioni inerenti i figli. Infatti, se non fosse per la mia “curiosità”, nemmeno me ne accorgerei. Da quel poco che so e che ho letto, però, lei è ancora ferma a mesi fa, anzi, ha alzato tantissimo il livello dello scontro, anche in sede giudiziale. Lui non ha “colpe” dirette, si scansa e agisce nelle sedi opportune, ma a me crea angoscia sapere che questa donna passa il suo tempo a cercare di danneggiarlo, a scrivere quelle cose deliranti, rimestando ossessivamente il passato, elaborando teorie vittimistiche, con assurde pretese di risarcimento economiche e morali (ricordo che è stata lei a tradirlo per due anni e poi a mandarlo via di casa). Per altro, da quel poco che ho letto, fa ragionamenti veramente assurdi, che – in sostanza – non fanno che dimostrare la sua cattiveria ed evidente malafede. Non dovrebbe riguardarmi, lo so, perché lui è uscito da tempo dalla dinamiche del botta – risposta, lei è rimasta sola a litigare. Ma …perché non smette? Perché alza sempre più il livello dello scontro? Cosa sta succedendo in realtà? C’è qualcosa che non  mi torna. Tenete presente che lui è fuori casa da tre anni, e che la separazione va avanti da un anno e mezzo, quindi … di tempo ne è passato ....


----------



## Iris (26 Aprile 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> bhè, sono stata accantentata e ben mi sta! :unhappy:
> ho appena letto la memoria che l'avvocato della ex ha presentato per la prossima udienza al giudice. in cuor mio ritenevo di dover sapere, per il mio futuro, ecc ...in realtà invece chissà cosa mi ha spinto a chiederla. e ci credo che lui mi dica poco o niente ...una follia ...ci spia, segnala quante pizze mangia fuori, cosa abbiamo fatto noi a pasqua e la scorsa estate (chissà come fa a saperlo poi), i regali che ha fatto ai figli, concordandoli con la ex per giunta, per la loro educazione e vita sociale, usati come dimostrazione di alto tenore di vita, e una serie di cose impressionanti, orribili e false, che davvero io non credevo che si potesse mai arrivare a tanto. forse perchè io con il mio ex non mi sono imbaracata su questa strada, forse perchè tutto questo è così lontano dalle mie categorie mentali ...sono molto molto turbata. completamente esterefatta. mi sta bene, così imparo ad impicciarmi degli affari altrui. ma cosa mi spinge a farlo, provandone nel mentre repulsione? e poi, sono davvero solo affari altrui? sono un po' confusa...


 
Quando si arriva in giudiziale, questo Ellina è normale amministrazione.
Per questo io pur rimettendoci, avevo firmato la consensuale.
Comunque non ci pensare...l'importante che te e lui andiate d'accordo.


----------



## Iris (26 Aprile 2010)

Verena, i tuoi giudizi su quest'uomo mi sembrano troppo drastici. Che colpa ne ha lui, se la ex moglie gli fa la guerra?
Il compagno di Ellina mi sembra molto innamorato, e il suo comportamento mi pare corretto: sostiene Ellina senza coinvolgerla più di tanto nei suoi drammi, cosa dovrebbe fare di più?


----------



## Verena67 (26 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Verena, i tuoi giudizi su quest'uomo mi sembrano troppo drastici. Che colpa ne ha lui, se la ex moglie gli fa la guerra?
> Il compagno di Ellina mi sembra molto innamorato, e il suo comportamento mi pare corretto: sostiene Ellina senza coinvolgerla più di tanto nei suoi drammi, cosa dovrebbe fare di più?


ma io non lo giudico negativamente di per sé, solo ritengo che non si sia ancora del tutto staccato dall'orbita dell'ex moglie. Altrimenti le "paranoie" di Ellina a cosa si dovrebbero? Io mi fido del suo giudizio, e voi?


----------



## Iris (26 Aprile 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ma io non lo giudico negativamente di per sé, solo ritengo che non si sia ancora del tutto staccato dall'orbita dell'ex moglie. Altrimenti le "paranoie" di Ellina a cosa si dovrebbero? Io mi fido del suo giudizio, e voi?


 
Se la vogliamo dire tutta neanche Ellina, secondo me, e sottolineo il secondo me, non si è del tutto staccata dal fantasma dell suo ex. Altrimenti non leggerebbe le sue mail, e non ci parlerebbe più di lui.
Sono entrambi in una fase "di rodaggio". Ma non c'è fretta ...


----------



## Verena67 (26 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Se la vogliamo dire tutta neanche Ellina, secondo me, e sottolineo il secondo me, non si è del tutto staccata dal fantasma dell suo ex. Altrimenti non leggerebbe le sue mail, e non ci parlerebbe più di lui.
> Sono entrambi in una fase "di rodaggio". Ma non c'è fretta ...



ma infatti, era quel che dicevo con "Non ti aspettare l'eternità, vivitela per quello che da'"

Ricordo la discussione sui figli di lui "freddi" con la bambina di lei...ok, poco sensibili, ma...non sono mica ancora parenti, eh! E presumibilmente non lo saranno "mai" davvero...


----------



## Minerva (26 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Se la vogliamo dire tutta neanche Ellina, secondo me, e sottolineo il secondo me, non si è del tutto staccata dal fantasma dell suo ex. Altrimenti non leggerebbe le sue mail, e non ci parlerebbe più di lui.
> Sono entrambi in una fase "di rodaggio". Ma non c'è fretta ...


credo anch'io che sia ellina ad essere legata ancora al marito , mentre quest'uomo sembra una persona molto responsabile che non ha colpa dell'atteggiamento sciagurato della moglie


----------



## ellina69 (26 Aprile 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Altrimenti le "paranoie" di Ellina a cosa si dovrebbero? Io mi fido del suo giudizio, e voi?


già ...la vera domanda è questa. ed è quella che mi pongo. A cosa sono dovute? a me che sono stata scottata e ora ho paura pure dell'acqua fredda, o c'è qualcosa di più? A me non sembra normale che una continui così una persecuzione, soprattutto perchè lui non si fa più trovare dall'altra parte. ma ...visto che parliamo di persone intelligenti e non di sottofeccia umana, come è possibile quest'ostinazione? E' vero, lui non ha colpa, ma ... ma ...ma ...
Io non credo nelle vittime sacrificali, non credo nemmeno alla "pazzia" ...io credo che uno venga trattato come si fa trattare. forse, magari inconsapevolmente, sono rimasti degli spiragli aperti (in realtà qualche mail del mio compagno l'ho letta, e più chiaramente di così non si poteva dire ...ma lei continua). Forse è tutto normale amministrazione, e sono io l'anormale che con dignità e una buona dose di "coglioneria" mi son presa la mia bimba e sono andata avanti per la mia vita senza perseguitare nessuno. forse, usando questo mio metro personale, non posso comprendere situazioni e reazioni che forse normali lo sono comunque ...


----------



## Iris (26 Aprile 2010)

Ellina cara, a me pare più patologico il tuo mantenere rapporti che non siano solo economici con il tuo ex, che l'atteggiamento della ex moglie del tuo compagno. E' un atteggiamento malato e persecutorio, ma frequentissimo. Ma non è frequente che una donna abbandonata dal compagno con una bimba disabile, senza sostegno di alcun tipo, continui a leggere le mail del suo carnefice. 
Scusa, so che ti arrabbierai, ma è quel che penso.


----------



## ellina69 (26 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ellina cara, a me pare più patologico il tuo mantenere rapporti che non siano solo economici con il tuo ex, che l'ateggiamento dela ex moglie del tuo compagno. E' un atteggiamento malato e persecutorio, ma frequentissimo. Ma non è frequente che una donna abbandonata dal compagno con una bimba disabile, senza sostegno di alcun tipo, continui a leggere le mail del suo carnefice.
> Scusa, so che ti arrabbierai, ma è quel che penso.


ma che mi arrabbio? ma figurati, anzi vi ringrazio per tutti gli spunti di riflessione che mi date!
volevo solo precisare che in due anni, il mio ex mi ha mandato una sola mail personale (cioè che non riguardasse nostra figlia o questione pratiche). ed è quella mail di cui vi ho parlato. mai nulla prima, nè più niente dopo. anche perchè, non c'è rimasto molto da dire dopo quel disastro.


----------



## Grande82 (26 Aprile 2010)

Secondo me ci sono due questioni sul piatto della bilancia, ora.
una è capire le TUE motivazioni: tu sei in ansia perchè il sesto senso sa cosa fare o perchè troppo ferita? 
L'altra è: come può una persona che ha amato arrivare a tanto e perchè? come può il tuo ex che ti amava farti quello che ti ha fatto? E la moglie di quest'uomo lo tormenta perchè l'ama ancora o per dolore o per cattiveria?
Credo che le cose in fondo vadano solo vissute. Lei potrebbe essere incattivita ultimamente perchè lo vede con una vita nuova... che lei non s'è costruita. Tu potresti essere sospettosa perchè fragile (io per molto tempo ho dubitato del mio ragazzo, in un angolino di me, eppure non ero stata tradita, ma forse le tante cose lette qui.... e quello che io avevo fatto... mi facevano riflettere e pensare che una cosa bella così non me la meritavo,ci doveva essere qualcosa sotto...) o magari sei sospettosa perchè temi di perderlo.
Ma l'unica cosa che puoi fare (e non avere il controllo non è semplice, lo so) è goderti quello che hai e cercare di scacciare il pensiero del resto. La causa con l'ex non finirà domani, ma non puoi vivere male in funzione di quello...


----------



## Iris (26 Aprile 2010)

ellina69 ha detto:


> ma che mi arrabbio? ma figurati, anzi vi ringrazio per tutti gli spunti di riflessione che mi date!
> volevo solo precisare che in due anni, il mio ex mi ha mandato una sola mail personale (cioè che non riguardasse nostra figlia o questione pratiche). ed è quella mail di cui vi ho parlato. mai nulla prima, nè più niente dopo. anche perchè, non c'è rimasto molto da dire dopo quel disastro.


 
Ok, ok....io credo che le tue paranoie siano dovute in gran parte alle enormi difficoltà che devi affrontare ogni giorno. Tu hai una quotidianità pesante, che ammazzarebbe pure un colosso: noi possiamo solo immaginare quel che affronti da un punto di vista sia pratico ed emotivo; quindi è normale che tu sia sempre all'erta, che dorma con un occhio chiuso ed uno aperto. Sei cauta, e fai bene ad esserlo.
Passerano anche le paure, vedrai....ma ci vuole tempo. Hai fatto enormi passi avanti. Non avere fretta.


----------



## ellina69 (27 Aprile 2010)

ci ho pensato ..e credo di aver capito l'equivoco nel quale sono incappata e che mi ha causato questa confusione. Premessa: nella mia vita di ragazza e di donna io ho sempre evitato come la peste di mettermi con uomini sposati perchè sapevo che mi aspettava una vita da galera. L'ho visto in famiglia, mio padre è sempre stato un traditore seriale. la regola ferrea alla quale mi sono sempre attenuta era : solo uomini liberi. Quando ho incontrato quest'uomo lui si è presentato come libero. e io l'ho vissuto così. In effettti non c'era malafede o inganno, lui era stato allontanato di casa e viveva da solo da oltre un anno e mezzo, senza nessuna intenzione nè da parte sua nè da parte della moglie di ritornare insieme. Storia finita. Mancava la separazione legale, che ha chiesto quando si è messo con me, scatenando l'inferno che sapete. l'equivoco è stato credere che fosse libero, e che la separazione legale fosse solo un dettagliuccio formale insignificante. invece era il cuore della questione, questo dettagluiccio formale ha attivato il vero processo di separazione fra i due, non solo legale ma anche emotivo. Ora siamo a buon punto, ho quest'uomo che mi ama e che è su di noi e per noi (perchè lo so, lo vedo, lo sento), ma si è dovuto separare, si sta ancora separando, siamo alle battute finali ma si sta separando ancora. e io che invece mi rapportavo con lui come se fosse un uomo libero ero destinata ad accumulare la frustrazione che effettivamente ho accumulato. E' stato un mio errore di valutazione molto pericoloso. credo che quando arriveranno alla fine di questa giudiziale allora, e solo allora, lui potrà essere libero di diventare il mio compagno a tutti gli effetti, al 100%, come lo desidero io. Ora sembra la scoperta dell'acqua calda, ma questo equivoco mi ha fatto fraintendere la situazione e nutrire aspettative irrealistiche. Ora mi sento un pochettino truffata (se avessi compreso prima, avrei aspettato tempi migliori prima di impegnarmi con lui) ma - arrivati a questo punto - con una relazione ormai così importante ...andrò avanti, ma con questa nuova consapevolezza , che mi aiuterà (seppur con un filo appena di amarezza) a mettere le cose nella giusta prospettiva, e anche le mie aspettative.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Aprile 2010)

Credo che la tua sia un'analisi corretta.
Del resto non tutte le storie fiiscono nello stesso modo e non tutti i partner hanno gli stessi tempi di elaborazione del lutto.


----------



## Verena67 (27 Aprile 2010)

Elli, non voglio fare il grillo parlante ma...io che ti dissi subito?!?
Ricordo il suo approccio furibondo alla Via con Il vento.

E ti dissi: Cautela, cautela, cautela.


----------



## ellina69 (28 Aprile 2010)

sì, verena, infatti il,tuo pregio è proprio quello di essere profondamente intuitiva e di cogliere spesso l'essenza della questione.
per contro aveva ragione anche chi mi diceva di non sprecare questa occasione, che quest'uomo mi ama, è presente, una bella opportunità per la mia vita. E così è, in effetti. Appena mi ha conosciuto, dopo solo un mese, ha subito avviato le pratiche della separazione legale. L'errore è stato mio, di aver creduto che questo passo, vendendo dopo un anno e mezzo di separazione di fatto, fosse una semplice formalità. Mi sono rapportata con lui come se fosse un uomo libero, nutrendo aspettative irrealistiche e raccogliendo spesso delusione. in realtà la separazione li ha portati alla resa dei conti, a rinegoziare condizioni economiche, abitudini familiari, spazi, gestione dei tempi. Il suo percorso è stato evolutivo, l'ha portato -a d oggi - a costruire spazi e tempi nostri, a concordare regole e nuovi abitudini all'interno delle quali ora possiamo costruire agevolmente la nostra storia. Ma solo ora. sono dovuta passare per la lunga fase delle agende, fatte, disfatte, rinegoziate, e io lì ad aspettare, per la fase dei sensi di colpa, per la fase di serate intere a parlare delle malefatte della ex moglie ...tutto normale, e se l'avessi capito mi sarei risparmiata della sofferenza. Non era libero, voleva essere libero per noi, e ora ci è praticamente riuscito. Quelle fasi sono state superate, mancano gli ultimi dettagli legali, ma io a questo punto ci sono arrivata sfinita. ma non posso fargliene una colpa ..lui ha fatto un percorso normale, coltivando nel contempo la nostra relazione, donandomi amore, partecipazione, presenza costante, passione, caldo affetto, a me e a mia figlia. certo, è mancata la parte progettuale vera e fattiva, il mettere energie fattive e costruttive nella mia/nostra vita e nelle mie difficoltà (che sono rimaste mie), ma ora capisco che lui non poteva, si stava separando. E un anno è arrivato ad un ottimo punto. ora che potrei iniziare a godermi il tutto, ora sono veramente stanca. devo riposare. Ho sbagliato tutti i tempi, e ora che appaiono giusti ...io mi sento ...un po' ...non so ...


----------



## Iris (28 Aprile 2010)

E' possibile che l'ex moglie ti veda come la causa della separazione, visto che lui non l'aveva chiesta prima di mettersi con te.
Il mio compagno ed io quando ci siamo conosciuti avevamo una situazione già legalmente definita: questo ha reso il rapporto più disteso. Ormai siamo entrambi divorziati.


----------



## Lettrice (28 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> E' possibile che l'ex moglie ti veda come la causa della separazione, visto che lui non l'aveva chiesta prima di mettersi con te.
> Il mio compagno ed io quando ci siamo conosciuti avevamo una situazione già legalmente definita: questo ha reso il rapporto più disteso. Ormai siamo entrambi divorziati.


Quoto


----------

